# Tug BBS Log-In Difficulties



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have my Firefox Browser tab set up to enter the Tug Forums directly when I click on the url. That takes me directly to the Forums page.  The upper right corner tells me I'm logged in.

From the blue tool bar near the top of the page, I usually
chose either 'New Posts' or 'Quick Links'.   When I do that
I get this Tug BBS Alert:
"You answered the NoSpam! verification question incorrectly. Please reevaluate your answer or, if you found yourself unable to answer it, you can refresh/reload the page for another question. If you find yourself repeatedly unable to answer the NoSpam! questions, please contact the forum administration."

And in the upper Right Box I'm not logged in when I see this message. I reenter my user name and password and that temporarily solves the problem until the next time I log into Tug. The same cycle repeats.

I think something in my Browser settings must set incorrectly.   Can you tell me what I need to fix to avoid this problem. This all started happening awhile ago when I upgraded to a newer version of Firefox but i just ignored the problem. Now, I'd like to fix it.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 5, 2012)

My best guess is covered by this item:
Successful login then asked to log in again

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Troubleshooting" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> My best guess is covered by this item:
> Successful login then asked to log in again
> 
> For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Troubleshooting" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.



Thanks Doug,

I had looked there before I posted, but wasn't sure because I didn't see anything about the specific error message I received.

At any rate, Logging Out, as you suggested, and Logging Back in with 'Remember me' solved the problem.

Thanks again and thanks for all you do behind the scenes to keep Tug running smoothly.

Richard


----------

